# Bessacarr E495 DVD Audio Sockets



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Took delivery of a new Bessacarr E495 lst Thursday. We took it away for a test run over the weekend. Everything Ok which was a big relief after reading some of the posts about new MH's on this site. One thing which I am not sure of is the DVD/Audio phono sockets next to the Aerial socket in the rear living area. What are they for? does anybody know. I did ask the salesman but he all though he gave an answer it was obvious he didn't have a clue.

Phil


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

Hi Phil

They are very usefull, as they allow you to put a dvd player under the passenger seat & have the av signal sent all the way to the tv in the cupboard.

Heaven knows why you would want to do that, :roll: 

But I eventually succumed & fitted one for the hell of it.  

It's a good opening question though when new visitors are being given the tour :lol: 

Regards

Mark


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark, does that mean I will find the same sockets under the passenger seat which are on the end of a wire that takes the signal from the DVD player to the TV cabinet. Sorry if I seem a bit slow on the intake. Unfortunately I do not keep the MH at home so I can't check at the moment.

Phil


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wires*

Hi

Yes - the wires should be under the passenger seat. My Swift has these - yet there is no thrhee pin plug socket near by. Very clever indeed. I bought a Tv/DVD combi.

Rapide561


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I am away next week to Blackpool I shall investigate further then. Thanks again 

Phil


----------

